# cobia line?



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I would like to get into some cobia this year and i was wondering what kind of line to use on the pier. Another quistion is would a 302 be able to handle a cobia? Thanks.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Alot of people on the pier use 50 or 65 pound powerpro braid. Also Ande mono in 25 or 30 lb test works good too. A Mitchel 302 will hold a cobia but I would rather have a Penn 706 anyday. I hope this helps.


----------

